# Boa Vista (RR) - fotos do segundo semestre de 2018!



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Boa Vista, toda arrumada, retinha e arborizada. Poderia ser modelo para todas as cidades do Brasil!


----------



## Cratus (Jun 19, 2013)

Belíssima cidade e dá para fazer ela ter um urbanismo invejável heim. Espero que o Estado seja prontamente interligado ao resto do País como tem que ser.


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Linda Boa Vista! Valeu pela lindas imagens, Vitor


----------



## @joaocarlos (Feb 22, 2011)

Muito bonita e organizada !!!
_________________________________


----------



## Wagno Teixeira (Jun 14, 2020)

A cidade parece limpa e bem organizada. Parabéns pelas fotografias.


----------

